# is a standard US lightbulb base called an E27



## JonSidneyB

is a standard US lightbulb base called an E27


----------



## vcal

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
is a standard US lightbulb base called an E27 

[/ QUOTE ]
In the lighting industry we referred to the "standard" household 110V. 60/75/100 watt bulb as an A19. The "A" represents roughly the pear shape of the envelope, and the 19 is the diameter of the envelope in 1/8ths of an inch.

Added later:
After checking, Chris M's "E" designation is also correct -as it defines the BASE of the bulb. (we in the U.S. express in "inch" terms vs mm-for the envelope diameter,-so that is technically correct too). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Chris M.

The threaded Medium bases you use in the States are E26. E for Edison Screw, 26 for the width in mm. In the UK/Europe we use the E27, which strangely is just about the same diameter and thread pitch, but is a bit taller (one more thread). Usually US bulbs will fit UK sockets and vice versa, but not all of them. The threads on some E26s I have are not as deep so they tend to get stuck in some types of E27 socket.

Doug is right about the bulb shape. A actually means "Arbitrary" referring to the continuous curved shape that originally came about in the 1880s-90s when the glass was hand blown. UK household bulbs are usually "PS65" meaning Pear Shape, 65mm accross the widest part. Technically the P stands for Pear (shorter, fatter neck than an A lamp) and the S stands for "Straight", referring to the straight sided neck our bulbs usually used to have. These days they`re getting smaller and less defined but the PS name still sticks.


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum

In the US, standard household light bulb bases are also called "*medium screw base*" - presumably to distinguish them from "mogul" (considerably larger bases than "medium screw base"), "candelabra base" (considerably smaller bases than "medium screw base"), and "mini-candelabra" (even smaller than "candelabra base").

The designation "A19" does indeed refer to the style and size of the glass envelope, not the bulb base itself.
At least that's what I was told.


----------



## Sub_Umbra

In theatre a standard US lightbulb base is known as an "Edison" base.


----------



## JonSidneyB

Here is why I am asking this question. 
I do not know if any exist, but I have been talking to someone about having 5 watt standard lightbulb based 5 watt led replacement lamps made. I know they will not be as bright as standard bulbs but thought I would give it a shot. If this already exists, perhaps its a bad idea.


----------



## vcal

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
Here is why I am asking this question. 
I do not know if any exist, but I have been talking to someone about having 5 watt standard lightbulb based 5 watt led replacement lamps made. I know they will not be as bright as standard bulbs but thought I would give it a shot. If this already exists, perhaps its a bad idea. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Are you talking about replacing the filament in a 5W incand. bulb with a 5W Luxeon? I don't see why it would not be very bright, if properly done. 

When you say "standard" lightbulb, do you mean a bulb with a medium base or a candelabra base?

You should really ask Wayne Y. (dat2zip) about this,as he -and darell experimented with transplanting 5mm LEDs into nightlights a coupla years back.


----------



## JonSidneyB

This is a from the ground up build. Not a replacement of filament. This would go in a medium base. I dont think it would come close to a standard bulb since many of them break 1000 lumens.


----------



## vcal

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
This is a from the ground up build. Not a replacement of filament. This would go in a medium base. I dont think it would come close to a standard bulb since many of them break 1000 lumens. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Jon:
Before, you mentioned starting out with a 5 Watt standard bulb. I've never seen any of those put out anything like 1000 lumens. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB

thats what I mean. It will be dim comparted to regular lamp bulbs. It would not be able to compete with standared 100 watt incan bulbs or 60 watt, or 40 watt down the line. It would be dim comapared to a standard lamp bulb no matter what. But it would fit a standard lamp if dim is acceptable.


----------



## JonSidneyB

thats what I mean. It will be dim comparted to regular lamp bulbs. It would not be able to compete with standared 100 watt incan bulbs or 60 watt, or 40 watt down the line. It would be dim comapared to a standard lamp bulb no matter what. But it would fit a standard lamp if dim is acceptable.


----------

